# Need Temp home for 2 cats NOW



## HP Mum (Aug 27, 2016)

I need to find someone to care for my 2 cats for the next 2 months - from 1st Sept until mid Oct.
! am working/travelling regularly between Wales and London and just can not keep transporting them backwards and forwards. We can not leave them in London and the Wales property does not allow pets.
I have looked at catteries but, apart from the huge expense, I just find them too sad. My cats are used to being outdoors and I cannot cage them for 2 months.
They are gorgeous dsh tabbies, brother/sister, 5y old, recently vaccinated & had flea/worm treatments.
The girl is flirty; loves everyone and likes nothing more than curling up close by and she loves her food (a bit too much!).
The boy is a nervous character but loves cuddles once he has gained your trust. He has a vey endearing habit of holding my finger with his paw and clasping his claws around it!! And loves to head butt with affection. He is long and tall (huge) and is very, very handsome. He does have a health issue though - he is a bit asthmatic and needs an aerokat mask/ventolin daily. So he is a bit more hard work than his sister. That said, it only takes a few minutes every day. Country air seems to suit him better than city life. His symptoms have improved greatly.
It is really important to me that I find a good temp home for them together. Anywhere between London and Wales would suit - close to M4.
I only have a few days to resolve - am currently in Wales with cats.
Can anyone help?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I live in the countryside but would need somebody to show me how to use the Ventolin.


----------



## HP Mum (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh - thank you for replying.
Whereabouts are you based?

The aerokat is easy - it is a tube - one end for the ventolin that you click; the other end is a mask that you place over the cats nose/mouth. You just hold the cat still whilst it breathes in the spray via the tube/mask. Methods to keep the cat still vary - but I have a little routine of me sitting down, putting a 'blankie' over him and holding him between my knees, facing me, then gently holding the back of his head/stroking under his chin whilst also holding the tube/mask for apx 1 minute. I find this easiest as I can also feel his breathing improve with my knees


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

That's very short notice!
I doubt anyone could foster them and allow them outside. To ensure they don't wander they would need to be kept indoors for at least 4 weeks, for such a short period of time I wouldn't recommend letting them out at all.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What would happen to the cats if there are no offers?


----------



## HP Mum (Aug 27, 2016)

It is short notice, yes.
I was hoping that I could juggle work, travel, cat care. But having tried it for the last 2 weeks and now have a clearer idea of my work schedule I realise that it is not fair on the cats.
They were taken out of their environment for 5 weeks earlier this year and within 1 day were let out and kept coming back to their bed/food. We just kept them in a garage for sleeping/food. 
The girl never goes far. The boy does wander - but he likes routine too - so if he understands where food/bed is he does return. I also trained them to come to a whistle. Secretly I think the boy thinks he is a dog!

If I can't find someone to care for them, then I will put them in a cattery in Wales until I can find someone to help out. But, as said before, I would rather they went to a home, not a cage.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have messaged you, but understand if i may be no use.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@HP Mum:


HP Mum said:


> then I will put them in a cattery in Wales


I hope you can find a satisfactory solution...tho' I fear most catteries will be full. My friend used to help in a very good one which was literally full every day of the year...to get a place during busy times you had to book many months in advance. However, that was in south London.

Good luck.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Surely no fosterer would be able to let the cats out the danger of them not coming back would be too great. So wherever they stay they will need to be caged. A cattery would surely be the best option.


----------



## HP Mum (Aug 27, 2016)

I have found catteries that are available - so that is not the issue. But for 2 months catteries are prohibitively expensive. Its pretty much the same as renting a flat (in some parts of the UK...) :-(
And I would just rather the cats were able to go outside.
I hope I can find a solution.
Anyone?.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> That's very short notice!
> I doubt anyone could foster them and allow them outside. To ensure they don't wander they would need to be kept indoors for at least 4 weeks, for such a short period of time I wouldn't recommend letting them out at all.


This was what sprung to my mind - anywhere they went, would need to keep them inside for at least a month before they could go out.

The 1st is Thursday, that's far too short notice for most - and tbh, how are you going to visit to see if you think they'd be happy *wherever* before then & get them there etc?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

You mention "we" so can't the other person stay in London and look after them?


----------



## HP Mum (Aug 27, 2016)

we = kids. So NO.
(the 'we' really related to the person who housed us for 5w who put the cats in their garage. That person can't care for them now)

I have transport, so can take/collect cats.
Currently in Wales, heading back to London in couple days.
If I can find a possible cat host, then I could check out on the way into London.
In the short term I could put cats in a cattery as I am back in Wales again next week and could then swap them to a cat host...
Is there anyone interested? Anyone close to M4 between London and Wales?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would say it is very risky trying to foster your cats out to strangers on the internet.

A cattery might give you a good deal on price for a long term booking, or perhaps a rescue might be able to accommodate them for a fee?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I really think a cattery is the only option.

What will happen if the cats are let out and the required Ventolin dosage can't be carried out because he doesn't come back in time?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I really think a cattery is the only option.
> 
> What will happen if the cats are let out and the required Ventolin dosage can't be carried out because he doesn't come back in time?


I agree only a fool would let someone else's cats out in the hope they will come back, cats have been known to walk hundreds of miles back to their homes.

Due to the very short notice you need to consider putting the cats into a cattery for at least 3-4 weeks until you can find a suitable indoor foster carer, one you have checked out not randomly found on the Internet.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Did you contact CC? I hope you got something sorted, as I understand today was the deadline.
The problem with this forum is that people Google fostering and this website appears, however most members here are already cat owners and would not be able to take on foster cats as well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am not prepared to allow the cats to have free roaming outside, so not suitable.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I am not prepared to allow the cats to have free roaming outside, so not suitable.


Completely right hun.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I am not prepared to allow the cats to have free roaming outside, so not suitable.


@catcoonz: I thought the alternative to a foster was a cattery (she told me she had one lined up which was not fully booked). They surely won't have free roaming there. And if a fosterer lets them out from day one she will have two missing cats. OP must have sorted something by now; let's hope she is happy with the arrangements.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope so too @Calvine


----------

